# Suggestions on food to make for baby shower



## rimmerpaints (May 6, 2011)

Im giving a baby shower saturday afternoon Im making the stroller cake and man its not as easy as i was hoping. its actually HUGE. Looks like a stroller on steriods but looks good just huge! Im also making the stoller made out of fruit. I got the usual chips and dip,bab-b-q smokie,pigs in blanket and chexmix with popcorn. Do you think thats planty or should i do more food and do you have any suggestions to a good dish to do. Theres about 40 plus people at this shower and want it to be good one. Im still figuring out how i got picked to MAKE everything including cake any easy ideas would be so welcome!


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like mostly finger foods, but as long as there'll be plates and forks, why not add a basic salad, maybe coleslaw (easy enough to make these days since you can buy shredded cabbage and dressing in a bottle). Perhaps there is someone you could ask to bring a salad. Otherwise, it sounds like you have a pretty good buffet going.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 6, 2011)

Since it sounds like a buffet, which is the way to go, you could add some deviled eggs and tuna biscuits. this is how to make the tuna biscuits. buy some pillsbury canned biscuits tear them in half, roll into a ball and bake until lightly brown, cut in half and fill with tuna, yum, yum. Real easy!


----------



## Lori W (May 6, 2011)

If you're looking for something salty / sweet and VERY easy, try white chocolate popcorn.

I would double this for a crowd that size. Take 1 bag movie theatre microwave popcorn and pop it (take care not to scorch it!). Remove the unpopped kernels. Place 1 bag (12 ounces, I think) white chocolate chips in a large glass bowl and slowly microwave until melted (30 to 45 seconds at a time, stir, repeat until melted). Pour the popcorn into the melted white chocolate and stir gently to coat. Pour the mixture onto waxed paper or parchment paper covered cookie sheet to cool. When cool, break into chunks. Store tightly covered (you can make this ahead since it keeps for quite a while without getting stale).

I always get rave reviews with this - it's great for a "bring a dish to pass" party or office gathering, too!


----------



## disneyhorse (May 6, 2011)

We had a very popular punch bowl, Hawaiian Punch/ 7-up/ Pineapple Sherbet (not other sherbets) made it pink and you can float duckies in it.

Deviled eggs.

Small sandwiches, you can buy mini croissants cheap at Smart and Final/CostCo/Sam's Club or whatever warehouse food store in your area. Fill with lunch meat and/or cheeses.

Have fun!

Andrea


----------



## Marty (May 6, 2011)

I do this on holidays because its pretty so serve and very sweet. This sounds awful but its actually really good and FAST to make:

make some minute rice and shove in the fridge

then in a bowl mix fruit cocktail drained, mini marshmellows and cool whip

add your cold rice.(easy on the rice though) some people add nuts or almonds. You can put a scoop in a ice cream cone with a cherry on top or use desert cups


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 7, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE IDEAS!!! Helped a bunch! Thank you again


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 7, 2011)

I just hosted a baby shower with 75 guests last weekend, and made all the food myself too. We had Rigatoni, Italian bread, tossed salad, pretzel jello salad, "chinese cole slaw", potato salad, chicken, deviled eggs, a veggie tray, fruit cabobs, and lastly, I made a jungle cake with cupcakes (I got molds froom hobby lobby and made little colored chocolate baby animals to use as cupcake toppers). Most of the food was able to be made the day ahead of time and at the shower the hot food went in roaster pans. Another thing I was going to do (but forgot lol) was make chicken salad, then get crescent rolls to use as buns.

I'll try to post some pictures in a bit


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 7, 2011)

Ok Baby shower was a hit. Had about 52 guests and all my food was gone but i couldnt have been more PLEASED here is pics of what I did along with the help of my friend Shana I dont know what i would have done with out her two extra hands!

here is pics of us getting things out and ready before party started today
















My ducks didnt float right


----------



## Performancemini (May 7, 2011)

Great job!!! And Hey, tell me, are you a cake decorator, had a few lessons, or just tried it???? That cake is GOOD!! (P.S. I'm a cake decorator). (want a job???)


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 7, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> Great job!!! And Hey, tell me, are you a cake decorator, had a few lessons, or just tried it???? That cake is GOOD!! (P.S. I'm a cake decorator). (want a job???)


I took classes Love making them and man head aches they can be. This is the first babyshower cake and it ended up being huge. I liked it but could have been better. The cake was moist and so good so thats a plus.

The stroller fruit basket i made also by myself. THANKS TO YOUTUBE and it turnd out pretty good. I make the baskets of fruit like the ediable baskets but the stroller was my first one and i was so pleased. Theres a baby shower next week for my friends sister and they are begging me to make cake and fruit stroller. I would love to work in a shop but really dont think im good enough


----------

